# Komischer Ordner auf der D Festplatte ?



## LYoxX (28. Oktober 2012)

Servus leute ich habe auf meiner D-Festplatte einen ziemlich komischen ordner und wollte wissen ob ihr wisst für was der ist hier mal das Foto : 

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt4pdmf.png


----------



## kero81 (28. Oktober 2012)

Deine Porno Sammlung?!

Google mal den Ordnernamen...


----------



## inzpekta (28. Oktober 2012)

Sowas kommt von Updates. Diese Ordner werden meist von den Windows Service Packs angelegt.
Dort liegen die Installationsdateien und anderes Zeugs.

Lass mich raten: Du kannst ihn auch nicht löschen...
Brauchen tut man ihn nach erfolgter Installation nicht mehr. Wenn man also kurz mit ner Knoppix CD rein geht und ihn entfernt wird nichts passieren.


----------

